# Sparkle dogs?



## Nightweaver (Dec 22, 2008)

No really what the hell are these things and why do they exist? Is this a UK-only thing or did I miss a lecture class?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Never heard of these things and if I have then they're not important enough to remember.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2008)

It's a joke.  Sort of.  Look it up on ED.

Nevermind, I'll do it for you.  http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Sparkledog


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Nightweaver said:


> No really what the hell are these things and why do they exist? Is this a UK-only thing or did I miss a lecture class?


Dont mention them...we dont want them to flood here @_@


----------



## Tabr (Dec 22, 2008)

Sparkle Dogs? I can't say I like the sound of this...


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's a joke.  Sort of.  Look it up on ED.
> 
> Nevermind, I'll do it for you.  http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Sparkledog



I knew vaguely of them, but I didn't know they were started on DA. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Laze (Dec 22, 2008)

... Bit of an obscure _My Little Pony_ vibe going on there.

No idea why that was the first thing that came to my head.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

just as bad as gloomdogs


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

FABULOUS~

Yeah, it's like My Little Pony meets Trollz.  The new ones with a Z.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 22, 2008)

hey
Hey
HEY

Some sparkledogs look pretty awesome, imo. But yeah... a lot of them are kinda stupid looking. :|


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 22, 2008)

Sparkledogs seem to be the result of the constant competition for 'uniqueness' among the feral canine artists. However, for every gas mask, glowstick, arm warmer, rainbow, star, moon, and neon color the person adds to their fursona in this desperate attempt at making a 'unique' fursona, it only serves to make the fursona look more and more generic.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 22, 2008)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Sparkledogs seem to be the result of the constant competition for 'uniqueness' among the feral canine artists. However, for every gas mask, glowstick, arm warmer, rainbow, star, moon, and neon color the person adds to their fursona in this desperate attempt at making a 'unique' fursona, it only serves to make the fursona look more and more generic.



The irony is so sweet and delicious, is it not?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate sparkledogs. 

Also, I almost got a fucking trojan from that site. Nice job.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's a joke.  Sort of.  Look it up on ED.
> 
> Nevermind, I'll do it for you.  http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Sparkledog



Lol, I found artwork on that site from an IRL friend of mine =D

As for sparkle-dogs: Don't love 'em, don't hate 'em, I just don't care. If you like lots of rainbowy colors and unrealistic accessories, sure go for it. I'm sure a corgi/owl isn't too realistic, either, even though there are no fancy colors or accessories. It's pretty hypocritical to go judging people because their characters are silly/unrealistic, though, cuz you don't see many anthros walking around in real zoos, do you? X3


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 22, 2008)

My main problem with sparkledogs isn't the fact that they're unrealistic, but rather that the designs tend to be very over complicated.
I've drawn a couple things that could be considered Sparkledogs, but one was a Waja, and that's basically a website where you breed pretty sparkledogs, do I don't think that counts. xD But the other was a spirit character who embodied 'noon', and although his design was very unrealistic, it was simple. (He was a large, light blue dog with white paws, yellow eyes, and a couple yellow dots around his eyes.)
Though eah, if someone has a pink fox with a white belly and a blue tailtip as their fursona, I'm cool with that. But when someone has a pink fox with a white belly, blue tailtip, black stripes, green stars, purple moon, orange polka-dots, fishnets, etc. it gets too complicated.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I hate sparkledogs.
> 
> Also, I almost got a fucking trojan from that site. Nice job.



Do the trojans appear as sudden local IMs from the opposite sex?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 22, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Do the trojans appear as sudden local IMs from the opposite sex?


 
I've seen those ads and no trojans. 

I think it's just that fucking website. It's filled with virus's and stuff.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 22, 2008)

Twilight meets Furry?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I've seen those ads and no trojans.
> 
> I think it's just that fucking website. It's filled with virus's and stuff.



People who think they gain wisdom from ED deserves a worm.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Sporkle dorgs  .

I have an odd affinity for these, as they remind me of the popular style when I got into the fandom in 2002/2003, back when it was marginally less disgusting and shameful.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm actually fond of the style the sparkledogs are drawn in. I just don't like the overcomplicated designs of a lot of them.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

Come to think of it this stuff reminds me of something that Lisa Frank would make.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 22, 2008)

They remind me of my Neopets days, back when being creative was actually a good thing. Such bitter-sweet memories...


In general, I really don't like the style unless the artist knows what rules they're breaking.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

as long its not DROWNING with added stuff, there is ok...and then theres "O-O-Overkill"


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I hate sparkledogs.
> 
> Also, I almost got a fucking trojan from that site. Nice job.



ED's bad that way.  Get NoScript for Firefox, for a start.  I assume you have decent antivirus and antispyware software, since you're obviously on the intarbuttz, otherwise get some.

Seriously, I'm amazed the site simply hasn't gone down entirely, as ridden with problems as it seems to be.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 23, 2008)

When I saw this title I was imagining a dog who had glitter thrown on him. I always wanted a dog named Sparkles, come to think of it..hmm

EDIT**OMG thats scarey. I was trolled along timeago by a sparklefag, course I didnt know what they were called back them. That encyclopediadramatica post describes the kid who trolled me to a T. lol nice.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 23, 2008)

It doesn't bother me that they're too complicated (Unless it compromises the quality of their art, but that's still their loss) but I could never ever handle such a complicated character X3 I'd have trouble remembering it, and I'd hate to have to either keep showing all the details in my artwork, or have to keep explaining to people what my markings are in RPs. 

I guess RPing is a major factor in how I design my characters, too, because I'd much rather say "A chestnut brown dog with a white dipped nose" then "A chestnut brown dog with a white splotch over the left eye, three white toes on the back right paw, a yellow pretzel shaped marking on the left side close to the shoulder, and three black stripes on the right front ankle. Oh yeah, and 5 piercings: Blah blah blah..." I mean, during the RP you'd either have to constantly be reminding people of how you look with either several illustrations of your character, or you'd have to keep desribing how you look over and over.... Otherwise there's not even a point to having those markings. It's so much easier to remind them of how you look with something like "The brown dog licked his snow colored muzzle and was on his way."

But I have a theory as to why sparkle dogs are so insistent on having a mishmash of stars and spots and rainbows and stripes (Aside from the obvious uniqueness factor), seeings as I have a few sparkle-dog friends myself. Art trades and requests are an EXTREMELY important things among sparkle dogs, and it seems like a very... I dunno.. sentimental thing when someone takes the time to dig out a reference from your gallery, and carefully study each detail and get it perfect in their own piece. Kind of like they're quizing each other on how my they pay attention/care by seeing if they get each other's markings right, yah know? If you put so much time and effort all on just them, you've GOTTA be a good friend!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It doesn't bother me that they're too complicated (Unless it compromises the quality of their art, but that's still their loss) but I could never ever handle such a complicated character X3 I'd have trouble remembering it, and I'd hate to have to either keep showing all the details in my artwork, or have to keep explaining to people what my markings are in RPs.
> 
> I guess RPing is a major factor in how I design my characters, too, because I'd much rather say "A chestnut brown dog with a white dipped nose" then "A chestnut brown dog with a white splotch over the left eye, three white toes on the back right paw, a yellow pretzel shaped marking on the left side close to the shoulder, and three black stripes on the right front ankle. Oh yeah, and 5 piercings: Blah blah blah..." I mean, during the RP you'd either have to constantly be reminding people of how you look with either several illustrations of your character, or you'd have to keep desribing how you look over and over.... Otherwise there's not even a point to having those markings. It's so much easier to remind them of how you look with something like "The brown dog licked his snow colored muzzle and was on his way."
> 
> But I have a theory as to why sparkle dogs are so insistent on having a mishmash of stars and spots and rainbows and stripes (Aside from the obvious uniqueness factor), seeings as I have a few sparkle-dog friends myself. Art trades and requests are an EXTREMELY important things among sparkle dogs, and it seems like a very... I dunno.. sentimental thing when someone takes the time to dig out a reference from your gallery, and carefully study each detail and get it perfect in their own piece. Kind of like they're quizing each other on how my they pay attention/care by seeing if they get each other's markings right, yah know? If you put so much time and effort all on just them, you've GOTTA be a good friend!


While the rest of us going WTF IS THIS ****. I hate those that are drowned in so much stuff. If it works fine I'm ok with it, if its not drowning in a whole lotta stuff, I'm ok with it. BUT IF I SEE ONE MORE SPARKLE DOG WITH :Flaming tail, ice paws, wings, horns, glowing neon eyes, glowing neon blue tongue, 3 rainbows in its arse, rainbow stockings, DJ headphones and a gold chain around its neck, I'm gonna shoot somebody.


----------



## Tanek Xavier (Sep 24, 2009)

A friend of mine pointed out that most Sparkledogs creators mistake "SHINY SHINY DESU" for actual character depth.

I mean, it was okay back when it wasn't a fad.  Then the whole damn furry world exploded in a mess of bright colors and poorly conceived characters.

Was a sad day for the Furry fandom.

Originality is one thing, but going with 'the latest trend' is just sad..=/


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2009)

What the fuck? TOO necro! It's almost a year old! At least make a new topic!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 24, 2009)

locked for massive necro.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 24, 2009)

posting in a necro

abusing my powers

mods ilu


----------

